# I found a pigeon egg and I'm going to hatch it. Tips?



## jerryspringer81 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone. I found a pigeon egg on my balcony this morning. The mother was dead next to it. I assume it died and the eggs are still there. There are 2 eggs. I'm going to hatch it and raise it then set it free. I'm hoping someone can guide me through the process. The eggs are probably 3-4 days old only.


thanks.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Interesting---Tell us how you are going about doing this??????????


----------



## jerryspringer81 (Apr 22, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Interesting---Tell us how you are going about doing this??????????


hi, no idea. was hoping someone guide me through the process from step 1 to the end. If i don't save these eggs i don't want to waste them either and would rather eat them as scrambled eggs instead.


thanks.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Jeryspringer81,

If I were you, personally, I would clean up mom, and discard of the eggs. It is very difficult to incubate and raise pigeons, and if you did hand raise them, they would never be able to be realest. Do you have an incubator?


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Due to the fact that the Mother was dead, the eggs probably cooled off. The babies inside need warmth to survive. So if they got cold, there are probably no living babies. The eggs you eat are unfertalized eggs. These eggs would not be for eating. 

I do understand your wanting to try to hatch the eggs, though. It does sound like fun. Even if you did manage to hatch them, you would need supplies like a tube feeder and baby bird formula to make them to survive. But the truth of the matter is, it is probably too late, and I am really sorry. It is so sad that the Mommy didn't get to hatch her babies.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The other thing to think about is if mom was dead, likely she was sick and the babies could hatch sick too.
Raising a baby form a egg is not easy to do unless you have an incubator. The heat and humidity needs to be just right. While the idea of raising them to set them free is a nobel one...it's not a practical idea, as hand raised babies, set free seldom survive in the wild....at least not for very long. They need mom and dad to teach them what food is and where to find it. Mom and dad also teach them about predators.


----------



## adrean41 (Jan 6, 2010)

Since breeding season has arrived all seven of my breeding boxes are filled. I have a pair that laid eggs on the floor in my loft. Since I have more cocks than hens, I have hens laying eggs on the floor, but not sitting on them. I really want to save the eggs and my question is how can I create an incubator in order to save the eggs. I already know how to feed them using kaytee formula and a syringe, but I don't know how to create an incubator for the eggs. Can someone please give me the instructions. I'm not trying to release them in the wild. These eggs that are being laid are top quality eggs because I have top quality pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

adrean41 said:


> Since breeding season has arrived all seven of my breeding boxes are filled. I have a pair that laid eggs on the floor in my loft. Since I have more cocks than hens, I have hens laying eggs on the floor, but not sitting on them. I really want to save the eggs and my question is how can I create an incubator in order to save the eggs. I already know how to feed them using kaytee formula and a syringe, but I don't know how to create an incubator for the eggs. Can someone please give me the instructions. I'm not trying to release them in the wild. These eggs that are being laid are top quality eggs because I have top quality pigeons.


save yourself the trouble and get only pairs in the breeding loft with more than enough nest boxes, Then start your breeding program.. unmated or single birds in the breeding area will always cause problems, if not with the eggs then with the babies. It is so much easier on the birds and you if you let the parent birds or foster parents raise them. when all the pairs have a box and a nest bowl without any fighting with single birds then you will have babies from the ones you want.. you can also use foster parents for eggs that you want to hatch if the pair are not taking care of their eggs, or are poor parents. I use fosters all the time, I have a flying section without nest boxes, and do not want them raising babies on the floor, so I let them have their nest on the floor just do not let them hatch any, I take the real eggs out and give them fake ones and put the real eggs under another pair of pigeons in a breeding area, I have 6 babies being hatched by frillbacks and capuchines.. they make great fosters. I also have American fantail pair that are great too, they raised one egg from my homers that I call squabzilla as it is the biggest healthiest squab, every time I checked on him his crop was stuffed...lol.. so this is what I do with the ones in that section because I do want more homers, I do not need any more fancy pigeons, but they nest and mate just like the rest...why not put them to work and also have some pretties to look at..


----------



## adrean41 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, good advice. I have another problem. I was feeding one of my squabs and as he started to pull back I accidentally bent his beak. I can see that it's not closing completely. Is there anything that I can do? Right now I'm freaking out. Please help!!


----------

